# Who do you think the most successful speedcuber is?



## Chuck (Nov 12, 2009)

Who do you think the most successful speedcuber(s) is/are?

Of course we will have different perspectives about "successful" in speedcubing. Is it by being the fastest? Is it by being the most famous? Is it by going to most competitions? Or is it by having the most puzzle collection?

It's definitely up to you.

My answer for now will be: Badmephisto.

He's successful just simply because he taught many other cubers to be successful. He can make everything sounds easy and fun to learn. Without his tutorials, I would never have the courage to learn advanced cubing techniques, including BLD. 

So, what's your answer?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd say Yu Nakajima, with such a small number of competitions he managed to do so much, or Dan Cohen, who did about the same thing, except with big cubes


----------



## Konsta (Nov 12, 2009)

I would say Mr. Flame War.

Or Nakajima.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 12, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Of course we will have different perspectives about "successful" in speedcubing. ... Or is it by having the most puzzle collection?



Umm....I don't think anyone has this definition in mind.


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2009)

Too many to name.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 12, 2009)

Erik, Dan are up there.

But, for me it has to be Yu Nakajima, every competition he has ever been to he has won events, par one


----------



## kagecube (Nov 12, 2009)

man i would have to argree 100% if it wasn't for madmephisto i would not know how to solve a cube or be confadent enough to even consider trying to become a speed cuber


----------



## GermanCube (Nov 12, 2009)

Jessica Fridrich: Although she never was that fast, she developed the most used speedcubing method. Thats what I call successful .


----------



## rahulkadukar (Nov 12, 2009)

Yu Nakajima is the one (Wait it was Neo)


----------



## Kian (Nov 12, 2009)

Will Smith.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2009)

Erik and Dan ARE the most successful overall: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#3
Erik is also the most succesful on 3x3x3
But at the moment Dan has more World Records

So the answer would have to be:


Spoiler



Ron van Bruchem because he has been doing this forever, held World Records and has made all those WCA-competitions possible


----------



## Kian (Nov 12, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Erik and Dan ARE the most successful overall: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#3
> Erik is also the most succesful on 3x3x3
> But at the moment Dan has more World Records
> 
> ...



I agree that Erik and Dan are the most successful overall in cubing, but are we sure Tomasz isn't the most successful in 3x3? I mean, he has 11 of the top 18 averages ever. That's pretty dominant. I don't see how he isn't the most successful person at 3x3.


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 12, 2009)

It depends on how you define success. 

In terms of biggest medal collection then Erik is a clear winner. 163 gold medals in total and 19 first places for the 3x3x3 in 40 competitions.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm bad with names and too lazy to google it cuz im at work. i'd say the Canadian guy that brought the dead hobby of cubing back to life in '03


----------



## Rune (Nov 12, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> I'm bad with names and too lazy to google it cuz im at work. i'd say the Canadian guy that brought the dead hobby of cubing back to life in '03



You mean Dan Gosbee. Yes, he did a great job.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Nov 12, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm bad with names and too lazy to google it cuz im at work. i'd say the Canadian guy that brought the dead hobby of cubing back to life in '03
> ...



yeah thats him xD thank you. oh... and Michael Gondry. If no one has seen him solve a cube with his nose yet you have to =)


----------



## Rama (Nov 12, 2009)

Ton Dennenbroek.

Without this guy there would be *no* Dutch Open, *no* Dutch Nationals, *no* The Hague Open , *no* Benelux Open, *no* German Nationals, *no* Belgian Open, *no* Brussels Open, *no* Czech Open, *no* European Championships and * HELL NO* World Championships.

Most of the competitions are thankfully also made possible by Ron, but for example The Czech Open 2007, 2008 and 2009 weren't possible without Ton, because his Soul-Mate wasn't there.
For other competitions Ton has to bring his +30 kilo's luggage of Speedstacks display's and timers.
Thank God for *SOME* competitors who are organizing competitions and only need to use his display's, but even then it's a *****.

Anyway my conclusion: Ton ''The Cube Doctor'' Dennenbroek.

Ps. When are we going to see a Dutch competition *NOT* being organised by (Ron &) Ton?


----------



## Rama (Nov 12, 2009)

Notice how Ton Dennenbroek has to stand up at 1:27 and walk all the way up to the front to yell to the assigned judges to judge.
Czech Open 2008 I was carrying two large cases with displays and I was breaking my ass off and everybody just looked thank you very much.

Ton Dennenbroek the man!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 12, 2009)

For his time, before he was b&.
Matyas Kuti.

Also, Yu Nakajima.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes, Rama... 
Ton Dennenbroek is a very amazing person. I admire him very much.

It must've been very cool that you live in the same house with such wonderful person


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 13, 2009)

What is Badmephisto's real name?

In terms of contribution to speedcubing, most successful will be people who promote the sport like Tyson Mao, Ron van Bruchem etc, people who come out with techinques like Jessica Fridrich, Lars Petrus etc and people who help others become better like Badmephisto, Bob Burton, Dan Harris etc.

In terms of skill in speedsolving, I heard a lot about people like Yu Nakajima, Erik Akkersdijk, Breandan Vallance, Harris Chan, Dan Cohen, Feliks Zemdegs, to name a few.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2009)

Faz. He's been cubing less than 2 years, and pwns everyone else.
This was sarcasm.
On a serious note, Jessica Fridrich, Badmephisto, and Gilles Roux.

EDIT: I think everyone is forgetting Tomasz.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yu Nakajima


----------



## lilkdub503 (Nov 13, 2009)

What is success? Philosophical question there. Dictionary definition would probably be some cuber who got a bunch of PB's in comp. Most accomplished would probably be Dan Cohen, for most world records. Tomasz has blown up, but only on 3x3.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 13, 2009)

rubiknewbie said:


> What is Badmephisto's real name?




Andrej Karpathy.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Nov 13, 2009)

Gotta agree with Kian. Will Smith is the most successful speed cuber.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 13, 2009)

most important speedcubers ever: Ron, Ton & Tyson

most successful speedcuber: Erik Akkersdijk

most successful/most dominant 3x3 speedcuber: Tomasz Zolnowski

most successful person being able to solve a cube: Will Smith.
or Rubik Ernö? hm...


----------



## LNZ (Nov 13, 2009)

I have viewed over 1900 Youtube cube and puzzle videos. And on looking at this site alot too.

So from that, here's my selections:

Most important speedcubers ever: Yu Nakajima, Erik, Dan

Most successful ever: Erik, Dan, Yu

Best 3x3 cuber: Erik

Contribution to subject award: Dan Brown (aka Pogobat), Memyselfandpi, Jessica Fridrich, Youtube, Internet

History award: All those who actually or tried to solve a 3x3 cube in the early 1980's. They, despite how well they solved a cube or not, brought and used the cubes in the millions, made the puzzle toy what it is, and made sure there would be a lasting revival a long time later.


----------



## KwS Pall (Nov 13, 2009)

Tomek found and practised the F2L on left. Nothing to add.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 13, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> Tomek found and practised the F2L on left. Nothing to add.



Who the hell is Tomek?


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 13, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> KwS Pall said:
> 
> 
> > Tomek found and practised the F2L on left. Nothing to add.
> ...


+1


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > KwS Pall said:
> ...



Well ... must be some unknown cuber.


----------



## (X) (Nov 13, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



It may be a nickname for Tomasz, I'm not sure though


----------



## Cride5 (Nov 13, 2009)

Badass Vallance


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 13, 2009)

dan brown






chris hardwick


----------



## RicardoFreire (Nov 13, 2009)

For me the winners:Erik(1), Dan(2) and Nakajima(3)


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 14, 2009)

(X) said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Sin-H said:
> ...



Zolnowski? His nickname is Zaba. Also he has not been around long enough to have developed cross on left, since Fridrich does this herself.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 14, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Contribution to subject award: *Dan Brown (aka Pogobat)*, *Memyselfandpi*, Jessica Fridrich, Youtube, Internet



I'm sorry but both of those people are barely any help to the cubing society. I believe that they are not as cool as many people (n00bs) think they are. i'm sure that someone else would of done what they have and not been "annoying" like them. Again, this is just my opinion. Please don't quote me and say i'm wrong because i cant be wrong about myself.

EDIT: i forgot my choice. i choose Lance Taylor and Tristan Wright.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > Contribution to subject award: *Dan Brown (aka Pogobat)*, *Memyselfandpi*, Jessica Fridrich, Youtube, Internet
> ...



Dan brown not a help to the community? He's helped THOUSANDS of people learn to solve the cube.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > LNZ said:
> ...


Obviously you didn't read the whole thing. i said it was my opinion... now please stop.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > jokerman5656 said:
> ...



How can you have an opinion canceling out a fact?

Whatever.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> jokerman5656 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


it is true that he helped a lot of other people but honestly there are a lot better video's out there from people that deserve the respect. all he did was show people what a book says. many other people i can think of have done a lot more work and gotten less recognition which i believe is not right. if you go to his channel now he has a lot of other "spamish" things and has drifted away from cubing. goes to show you how much he really cares about it...


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 14, 2009)

The most successful speedcuber is me, of course.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 14, 2009)

(2 posts above)^No, jokerman. He hasn't 'drifted away' from cubing, he never defined himself as a cuber. He's a guy on YouTube making videos about whatever subject he wants, and his cube tutorial helped gain him massive popularity. He doesn't do 'spamish' things, but that would be more like... an opinion.
So no, nothing shows how much he really cares about it.
He can go to no competitions, never average sub-50, stop cubing too if he felt like it, and still be a great contributor by fact because of his one tutorial. He didn't just show what a book says, he helped and explain in detail, I'm sure plenty of people did not understand the book as much as they understood Dan. Also, a video can encourage people more than a book. It just seems easier to learn this wahttp://www.speedsolving.com/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=266526y.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 14, 2009)

> (2 posts above)^No, jokerman. He hasn't 'drifted away' from cubing, he never defined himself as a cuber. He's a guy on YouTube making videos about whatever subject he wants, and his cube tutorial helped gain him massive popularity. He doesn't do 'spamish' things, but that would be more like... an opinion.
> So no, nothing shows how much he really cares about it.
> He can go to no competitions, never average sub-50, stop cubing too if he felt like it, and still be a great contributor by fact because of his one tutorial. He didn't just show what a book says, he helped and explain in detail, I'm sure plenty of people did not understand the book as much as they understood Dan. Also, a video can encourage people more than a book. It just seems easier to learn this wahttp://www.speedsolving.com/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=266526y.


I have stated a few times that this is just my opinion, you may think i'm wrong but it is what i think.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Stop arguing, its the same thing. Pogobat made a tutorial that reached far and wide and got more people involved into cubing. The problem is, he's not a speedcuber  So he's not eligible for this.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Nov 16, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> he never defined himself as a cuber.



This is true. He had a video introducing himself, and he didn't even MENTION about cubing. 

Dan Brown is just a guy who loves making videos on youtube. I can't see how that is wrong. He doesn't go around telling people he's great at cubing.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> EDIT: i forgot my choice. i choose Lance Taylor and Tristan Wright.




I'm sorry but both of those people are barely any help to the cubing society. I believe that they are not as cool as many people (n00bs) think they are. i'm sure that someone else would of done what they have and not been "annoying" like them. Again, this is just my opinion. Please don't quote me and say i'm wrong because i cant be wrong about myself.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 16, 2009)

Feliks for the amount of time he has been cubing


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 16, 2009)

Edward said:


> Dan brown not a help to the community? He's helped THOUSANDS of people learn to solve the cube.



Who said that helped the community?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 16, 2009)

Nakajima.
He's Asian.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Dan Brown has gotten many people into speedcubing. And Memyselfandpi came out with the pi mod for the 6x6. They do have many noobs who idolize them, but they aren't bad people.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 16, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > Contribution to subject award: *Dan Brown (aka Pogobat)*, *Memyselfandpi*, Jessica Fridrich, Youtube, Internet
> ...



While I agree with you on memysefland pi, you think that Tristan Wright is of more help to the cubing world than Dan Brown? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
Also, I have no clue who Lance Taylor is, so I take that as an indication that he isn't all that important.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 16, 2009)

When someone asks you what is the record you reply "7.08" and if they say who, which occasionally they do, you say Erik Akkersdijk. I think ultimately he is the most successful not in money but I think the speed single is where it is at at the end of the day.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree with Edumnd.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 16, 2009)

bob burton


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 16, 2009)

Duh... Matyas Kuti


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol, I said Matyas too.

All those Euros, with minimal effort.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 16, 2009)

Chris Tran (^) would also be up there. Full zb is ****ing insane.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 16, 2009)

Haha, thanks so much!!

But, in comparison, I'm nobody. (x
Also, it's not completely full yet, I still have to learn ZBF2L soon. 
I'm also not fast at it yet.

But again, thanks!!


----------



## SebCube (Nov 16, 2009)

i reckon Jessica Fridrich she may not be so fast (no offense) but she sure did the most used method, to me thats succesfull


----------



## SebCube (Nov 16, 2009)

correction i reckon Jessica Fridrich she may not be so fast (no offense) but she sure did make the most used method, to me thats succesfull


----------



## Edmund (Nov 16, 2009)

You can edit previous posts SebCube. 

Has anyone said Erno Rubik yet?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 16, 2009)

Edmund said:


> When someone asks you what is the record you reply "7.08" and if they say who, which occasionally they do, you say Erik Akkersdijk. I think ultimately he is the most successful not in money but I think the speed single is where it is at at the end of the day.





Edmund said:


> Chris Tran (^) would also be up there. Full zb is ****ing insane.





Edmund said:


> You can edit previous posts SebCube.
> 
> Has anyone said Erno Rubik yet?



All your posts are great.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 16, 2009)

bob burton


----------



## kutuan (Nov 16, 2009)

- Bob Burton n Badmephisto as a good tutor
- Stefan Pochmann for inventing so brilliant method for blindsolve 
- MaRaTon (Maria Rama Ton) for their contribution in Indonesia cubing community  
- Yu nakajima!


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 16, 2009)

Most successfull: Dan, Yu, Erik
Most important for the community: Jessica Fridrich, Erik, Badmephisto, Stefan


----------



## Bryan (Nov 16, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> bob burton



Without this guy there would be no Rutgers Spring, no Rutgers Fall, no Newark Winter, no Kearny Kardinal, and HELL NO US Open.

For other competitions Bob has to bring his +30 kilo's luggage of Speedstacks display's and timers.
Thank God for SOME competitors who are organizing competitions and only need to use his display's, but even then it's a *****.

Anyway my conclusion: Bob ''Cubewhiz'' Burton.

Ps. When are we going to see a Rutgers competition NOT being organised by Bob?


----------



## prażeodym (Nov 16, 2009)

I think The Fastest speedcubers are Tomasz , Erik and Dan


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 16, 2009)

jokerman5656 said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > Contribution to subject award: *Dan Brown (aka Pogobat)*, *Memyselfandpi*, Jessica Fridrich, Youtube, Internet
> ...



I'm sorry but both of those people are barely any help to the cubing society. I believe that they are not as cool as many people (n00bs) think they are.


----------



## Escher (Nov 16, 2009)

I vote for Pedro!


----------



## mdmrubik07 (Nov 16, 2009)

Let's not forget Frank Morris!


----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

mdmrubik07 said:


> Let's not forget Frank Morris!


Who?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 16, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Ps. When are we going to see a Rutgers competition NOT being organised by Bob?



From what I hear this is actually a possibility in the not so distant future.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 16, 2009)

I want to say Dan Brown
why? Because he's the main cuber people who want to learn turn to without even having to be good



Musli4brekkies said:


> mdmrubik07 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget Frank Morris!
> ...



Ernő Rubik may have invented the Rubik's cube, but Frank Morris invented Ernő Rubik.


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 16, 2009)

your right ron is the most succesfol


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

<--------- He is.

jk lololol

In terms of success, Id say who ever has the most WRs.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=244666#post244666


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 16, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I want to say Dan Brown
> why? Because he's the main cuber people who want to learn turn to without even having to be good
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot: Chuck Norris invented Frank Morris! So Chuck Norris is the greatest speedcuber!


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to say Dan Brown
> ...



You forgot too: Chuck Norris jokes stopped being funny a long time ago.


----------



## Rama (Nov 16, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Nakajima.
> He's Asian.



Kazuki Nakajima is a F1 driver, not a cuber.

Ps. Being featured on YouTube and drawing idiots who cannot type, read, use the search function or calling someone successful because he or she is Asian doesn't make him successful.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 16, 2009)

I just wanted to say that this is lol thread.

This Guy is the most Successful


----------



## Bob (Nov 17, 2009)

emay.

You all remember emay?


----------



## (R) (Nov 17, 2009)

How bout lars petrus and gilles roux as well as fridrich and vandenburgh. Unlike most of us, they figured out the cube on their own.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> Most important for the community: Jessica Fridrich, Erik, Badmephisto, Stefan



How is badmephisto important for the community? Yes he makes good video tutorials, but that is about it. Stefan, Erik, and Jessica are all renowned solvers and have invented some great methods, but that can hardly make them the most important. If you are going to choose 4 people who are most important for the community then it would have to be people like Ron, Ton, Bob etc who make so many competitions possible, or the WCA board members and those who are responsible for the return of WC03. Or even pjk for starting this forum. Cubing would probably be pretty much the same as it is today without meph, it would not exist at all without the people I have mentioned.



Musli4brekkies said:


> mdmrubik07 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget Frank Morris!
> ...



I have half a mind to ban you for that.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would say any world record holder. When we see the world records, many of us get very inspired to get to that level, which boosts the community.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 17, 2009)

(R) said:


> How bout lars petrus and gilles roux as well as fridrich and vandenburgh. Unlike most of us, they figured out the cube on their own.



Because they were the only ones who figured out the cube by themselves.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 17, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > mdmrubik07 said:
> ...



Relax. If Frank Morris wanted him to have been banned...
Frank Morris would have banned him already.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Nakajima.
> He's Asian.



*Flem*


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Frank Morris

Very similar to Chuck Norris


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 17, 2009)

bob burton


----------



## Konsta (Nov 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Nakajima.
> ...



Quite a few Yu's there too. 
Yu Araki
Yu Da-Hyun
Yu Jeong-Min
Yu Nakajima

2 females and 2 males that I know by name from youtube.
All amazing and inspiring cubers 

Haha, 1f+1m from Japan and 1f+1m from Korea


----------



## Edmund (Nov 17, 2009)

Edward said:


> You forgot too: Chuck Norris jokes stopped being funny a long time ago.


Who says?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 17, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot too: Chuck Norris jokes stopped being funny a long time ago.
> ...



Frank Morris after beating chuck at 9001x9001x9001 BLD by one century (averating 4 seconds including memo)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Konsta said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Yea, a total of 3081 geographical Asian's that have been to a comp.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 18, 2009)

But all Asians are like....NINJAS! GENIUS NINJASSSSSS!
/sarcasm
Anyway. I also want to add someone...I can't find the link anywhere. The guy who learned BLD before he could solve sighted.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> But all Asians are like....NINJAS! GENIUS NINJASSSSSS!
> /sarcasm
> Anyway. I also want to add someone...I can't find the link anywhere. The guy who learned BLD before he could solve sighted.



Didn't Chris do that with 7x7? Well, he could solve 7x7, but decided he wanted to bld it first.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > But all Asians are like....NINJAS! GENIUS NINJASSSSSS!
> ...



I think Mike Hughey did that also. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 18, 2009)

Dan Cohen for world records
Erik for 3x3 
T. K for 3x3
Yu Nakajima 
thats speed

There a bunch of others like getting things started, organizing comps, puzzle transforming (tony Fisher) and people like Uwe meffert


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2009)

Edmund said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...


I think it actually was Mike Hughey. I always get them confused


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > But all Asians are like....NINJAS! GENIUS NINJASSSSSS!
> ...



I did that with 6x6x6, and I'm pretty sure Mike did that with 7x7x7 and probably also 6x6x6.

Also, I think the most successful cuber would have to be either Ron, Ton, Tyson, Bob, as well as the Caltech crew, and just people in general who organize on a really regular basis or on a large scale. Without them, our hobby would not be anything what it is today.

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



I did do that with 7x7x7, but not with 6x6x6 - I accidentally solved the 6x6x6 without thinking after one of my BLD DNF attempts. 

The person you're thinking of, though, is Jeff Beltz, who works with me, and who I taught to solve BLD (using Macky's document). His first complete 3x3x3 solve was done blindfolded.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> The person you're thinking of, though, is Jeff Beltz, who works with me, and who I taught to solve BLD (using Macky's document). His first complete 3x3x3 solve was done blindfolded.



Mike, you do realize that this makes you, by far, one of the most epic Rubik's cube teachers in the history of Rubik's cube teaching? 

Chris


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 18, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > The person you're thinking of, though, is Jeff Beltz, who works with me, and who I taught to solve BLD (using Macky's document). His first complete 3x3x3 solve was done blindfolded.
> ...



I think Mike might get Most Successful Teacher for that one. Yes, that's who I was thinking of. Thanks Mike!


----------



## kooixh (Dec 25, 2009)

yu nakajima


----------



## Omniscient (Dec 25, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



lmao


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 25, 2009)

I think it'll be Erik Akkersdijk. i think he is cool, funny, his records are awesome and not to mention he seemed a really nice guy


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 25, 2009)

oh yes i forgot:Sebastien Felix. His ideas are awesome and i got ALL my OH algos from his website and his multislotting idea really changed the idea of F2L completely


----------



## onionhoney (Dec 25, 2009)

Erik. he's the luckiest......


----------



## Jani (Dec 25, 2009)

Speed: Erik, Matyas, Dan, Nakajima
BLD: Wicaksono Adi
Also: Pogobat, badmephisto, jessica fridrich and Erno Rubik

Speed BLD: Deddy Corbuzier


----------



## driftboy_wen (Dec 25, 2009)

Jani said:


> Speed: Erik, Matyas, Dan, Nakajima
> BLD: Wicaksono Adi
> Also: Pogobat, badmephisto, jessica fridrich and Erno Rubik
> 
> Speed BLD: Deddy Corbuzier



for Speed BLD +1

Speed: Heribetus Ariando, Piti Pichedpan, Feliks Zemdegs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZmNFXXS8tE&feature=player_embedded
a video from Ando.

BLD: Wicaksono Adi

Also : Stefan Pochmann and Jessica Fridrich.


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Dec 25, 2009)

i like Erik, he's a nice man. but now i hope Brendan Vallance will have a lot of success because i love his hair 

@driftboy wen: who's Wicaksono Adi???


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2009)

Jani said:


> Speed BLD: Deddy Corbuzier


Who?


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> Will Smith.



cant argue with that...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 25, 2009)

tjtj_pr0 said:


> who's Wicaksono Adi???



Lol, the guy, who posted this thread.
He is second in the world for Multi BLD with 11/11.


----------



## Jani (Dec 25, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Jani said:
> 
> 
> > Speed BLD: Deddy Corbuzier
> ...



I guess the thread starter can answer it in better words than me 

but, you can check this out






He did LBL method in BLD and beat our (Indonesian) NR Holder at that time


----------



## driftboy_wen (Dec 25, 2009)

Jani said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Jani said:
> ...



:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 25, 2009)

I have to say Chris Hardwick. He has done so much, in so many events. He had world records in 4x4, OH, and currently holding both 4x and 5x blind.

Also, that he seems to be such a nice guy, helps.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 25, 2009)

Jani said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Jani said:
> ...


Hint: That was sarcasm. No, I'm *not* too stupid to use google.


----------



## Jani (Dec 26, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Jani said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Oh, that's not a boring video

1. He is number one magician in our country
2. He done it in national television
3. Until now, people still believe he actually done it
4. I didn't know that you're being sarcastic, but I know you can use google well


----------



## Chuck (Dec 26, 2009)

Buset Jani nantangin Stefan berdebat 



tjtj_pr0 said:


> @driftboy wen: who's Wicaksono Adi???




LOL.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 26, 2009)

everybody is. if you went from 2 minutes to [insert below 1 minute time here] yur a WINNER


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 26, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> everybody is. if you went from 2 minutes to [insert below 1 minute time here] yur a WINNER



No. First of all, most people did not start at 2 minutes, as their first solve was probably a lot slower than that. Second, do you know what, 'most successful' means? It means there is one, and one only(excluding the 'most successful 3x3er', etc categories that this has turned into). Third, even if you wanted to show people who are 'good', you would still have to have a time a lot lower than 1 minute, as in a time that takes, for most people, years to accomplish. That may be something to at least be proud about, disregarding you being wrong about what 'most successful' means.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 26, 2009)

im not sure what to say, since i was joking. >.>


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 26, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Buset Jani nantangin Stefan berdebat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tjtj_pr0... ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That dude up there is Wicaksono Adi :fp


----------



## Jani (Dec 26, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Buset Jani nantangin Stefan berdebat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahha, karena saya udah susah nyari2 dan ketik, dia balesnya kyk gitu, sakit hati


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Dec 26, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Buset Jani nantangin Stefan berdebat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mình rất xin lỗi!!!<-Vietnamese
OMG! i'm very sorry because i'm a newbie cuber 
I'm from Vietnam, one of the nearest countries from indonesia, nice to meet you!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 26, 2009)

Yu Nakajima just because he is extremely fast at every puzzle


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 26, 2009)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Yu Nakajima just because he is extremely fast at every puzzle



Every?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 26, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Yu Nakajima just because he is extremely fast at every puzzle
> ...



He rocks the FTO.


----------



## riffz (Dec 27, 2009)

Kian said:


> Will Smith.



This made me lol hard.


----------



## Dene (Dec 27, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> ElderKingpin said:
> 
> 
> > everybody is. if you went from 2 minutes to [insert below 1 minute time here] yur a WINNER
> ...



LMAO Mr. Jameson completely missed with this post >.< . I have to say, well done ElderKingpin! I deeply enjoyed your post  .


----------



## Jilvin (Jan 3, 2010)

Most important "Founding People":Erno Rubik David Singmaster (layer by layer) Jessica Fridrich (Fridrich Method, probably the most famous one in the speedcubing community), Lars Petrus (Petrus Method), Minh Thai (first World Champion ever)
Honorable mentions: Waterman (most advanced corners first method) Ortega (another corners first guy still has his method used for 2x2)

Most important cubers: Shotaro Makisumi (vast collection of algorithms and various other things on his website) Bob Burton (best algorithms) Badmephisto (great teacher, highly recommended Youtube channel), Frank Morris (big cubes)

Most dominant cuber on a 3x3: Zolnowski

Most dominant cuber ever, in general: Erik

Most successful cuber generally: Will Smith.


----------



## Khartaras (Jan 3, 2010)

Erik Akkersdijk. /thread.


----------



## maggot (Jan 17, 2010)

i say korean 7 years girl most successful because she make me so mad she better than me. she more motivation than any WR to me! haha


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 17, 2010)

Yu Nakajima 

&

Jessica Fridrich.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 17, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Erik, Dan are up there.
> 
> But, for me it has to be Yu Nakajima, every competition he has ever been to he has won events, par one



thanks


----------

